# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون الجنسية السودانية لسنة 1994م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قانون الجنسية السودانية لسنة 1994م تعديل لسنة 2005م 
(17/5/1994)  
الفصل الأول
أحكام تمهيدية
إسم المرسوم وبدء العمل به
01 يسمى هذا القانون " قانون الجنسية السودانية لسنة 1994م تعديل لسنة 2005م " ويعمل به من تاريخ التوقيع عليه .
إلغاء واستثناء
02 يلغى قانون الجنسية السودانية لسنة 1957 ،على ألا يترتب على إلغائه إلغاء اللوائح التي صدرت بموجب أحكامه ، وأن تظل تلك اللوائح سارية ، كما لو كانت قد صدرت بموجب أحكام هذا القانون وتعدل أو تلغى وفقاً لها .
تفسير
03 في هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر :-
الأجنبي يقصد به أى شخص غير سوداني .
الوالد يشمل والدة الشخص المولود من غير علاقة شرعية أو الذي لم يصدر إقرار ببنوته .
الوالد المسئول يقصد به والــد الولد ، أو والدته إذا كانت حضانته آلت إليها بأمر من صادر من محكمة مختصة ، أو إذا كان الولد قد ولد من علاقة غير شرعية.
الوزير يقصد به وزير الداخلية .
الولد يقصد به ولد شرعي ويشمل أولاد كل من الزوجين .
سن الرشد والاهلية يقصد به الشخص البالغ سن الرشد اذا اكمل (18) عاماً ويكون كامل الاهلية اذا كان سليم العقل .
القاصر يقصد به اى شخص لم يبلغ سن الرشد .
الفصل الثاني
الجنسية بالميلاد
تعريف السوداني بالميلاد
04 (1) فيما يتعلق بالأشخاص المولودين قبل سريان هذا القانون ، يكون الشخص سودانيا بالميلاد إذا توافرت فيه الشروط الآتية :-
(‌أ) إذا كان قد حصل على جنسية سوداني الميلاد .
(ب) (أولا) أن يكون قد ولد في السودان أو أن يكون والده قد ولد في السودان ،
(ثانيا) أن يكون عند سريان هذا القانون مقيما بالسودان ، وكان هو أو أصوله من جهة الأب مقيمين به منذ أو ل يناير سنة 1956 م .
(ج) إذا كان الشخص ووالده غير مولودين في السودان ، فيجوز لذلك الشخص متى استوفى مقتضيات الفقرة (ب) (ثانيا) ، أن يتقدم بطلب للوزير لمنحه الجنسية السودانية بالميلاد .
(2) يكون الشخص المولود بعد سريان هذا القانون ســــودانيا بالميلاد إذا كان والده سودانيا بالميلاد وقت ميلاده .
(3) يكون الشخص المولود من ام سودانية بالميلاد مستحقاً للجنسية السودانية بالميلاد متى تقدم بطلب لذلك 0
(4) يكون الشخص الذي يولد لأبوين سودانيين بالتجنس سودانيا بالميلاد إذا كان الأبوان قد حصلا على الجنسية السودانية بالتجنس قبل ميلاده .
جنسية اللقطاء
05 يعتبر سودانيا بالميلاد ، حتى يثبت العكس ، الشخص القاصر الذي وجد أو يوجد مهجورا من والدين مجهولين .
شهادة الجنسية
06 يمنح الوزير شهادة الجنسية بالميلاد ، بالشكل المقرر لأي سوداني بالميلاد متى طلب ذلك وبعد دفع الرسوم المقررة .
الفصل الثالث
الجنسية بالتجنس
شهادة الجنسية بالتجنس
07 (1) يجوز للوزير أن يمنح شهادة الجنسية السودانية بالتجنس لأي أجنبي إذا قدم طلبا بذلك بالشكل المقرر وأثبت للوزير أنه :-
(‌أ) بلغ سن الرشد .
(‌ب) كامل الأهلية .
(‌ج) مقيم بالسودان لمدة خمس سنوات أو أكثر .
(‌د) حسن الأخلاق ولم يسبق الحكم عليه بعقوبة جنائية في جريمة مخلة بالشرف والأمانة .
(2) لا تمنح شهادة الجنسية السودانية بالتجنس لأي أجنبي بموجب أحكام البند (1) ، إلا بعد أن يؤدي يمين الولاء بالصيغة الواردة في الجدول الملحق بهذا القانون .
(3) يكتسب الأجنبي الجنسية السودانية بالتجنس من تاريخ منحه الشهادة بذلك .
(4) يجوز للوزير ، عند الطلب ، أن يضمن شهادة الجنسية السودانية بالتجنس أسماء الأبناء القصر إذا كانت الشهادة ممنوحة إلى والدهم المسئول ، ويكون لكل من هؤلاء الأبناء القصر جنسية السوداني بالتجنس من تاريخ قيد اسمه بشهادة التجنس .
(5) تعتبر شهادة الجنسية السودانية بالتجنس الممنوحة قبل صدور هذا القانون بمثابة شهادة ممنوحة بموجب أحكام البند (1) .
النساء الأجنبيات المتزوجات
08 يجوز للوزير أن يمنح شهادة الجنسية السودانية بالتجنس لأية امرأة أجنبية تقدم طلبا بالشكل المقرر ، وتثبت للوزير أنها :-
(أ) زوجة لسوداني وفقا لأحكام قوانين السودان .
(ب) أقامت بالسودان مع زوجها السوداني لمدة سنتين على الأقل من تاريخ تقديم الطلب ، على أنه يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية بناء على توصية الوزير إعفاؤها من أحكام هذه الفقرة إذا كانت قد أقامت بالسودان مع زوجها السوداني لمدة سنتين على الأقل قبل تاريخ تقديم ذلك الطلب مباشرة .
سلطة رئيس الجمهورية في منح الجنسية السودانية بالتجنس
09 على الرغم من أي حكم مخالف في هذا القانون ، يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية بناء على توصية الوزير ، منح الجنسية السودانية بالتجنس لأي أجنبي .
الفصل الرابع
فقدان الجنسية
إسقاط الجنسية
010 يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يقرر إسقاط الجنسية السودانية عن أي سوداني بالميلاد من ذوي الأهلية ، يكون قد بلغ سن الرشد ، إذا ثبت أنه :-
(‌أ) قدم إقرارا بالتنازل عن جنسيته السودانية ، على أنه يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يرفض الإقرار إذا كان قدم أثناء أي حرب يكون السودان مشتركا فيها ، أو
(‌ب) التحق بخدمة أية دولة أجنبية أو استمر في تلك الخدمة مخالفا بذلك أي حكم صريح في أي قانون يحرم ذلك بالفعل . 
سحب الجنسية
011 (1) يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يقرر سحب الجنسية السودانية من أي سـوداني بالتجنس إذا ثبت أنه :-
(‌أ) قد حصل على شهادة الجنسية السودانية بالتجنس بطريقة الغش أو بتقديم بيانات كاذبة أو بإخفاء أية واقعة مادية .
(‌ب) أثناء أي حرب ، يكون السودان مشتركا فيها أو كان مشتركا فيها ، قد تاجر مع العدو أو اتصل به أو تاجر مع أي شخص ينتمي إلى أية دولة معادية أو اتصل به، أو كان طرفا في أية معاملة يعلم أنها تمت على وجه يهدف إلى معاونة العدو في الحرب أو كان ذا صلة بتلك المعاملة .
(‌ج) قد أدين في السودان بجريمة التجسس لصالح الدولة التي يحمل أو كان يحمل جنسيتها . 
(‌د) قد اخطر بفعل أو قول خارج السودان عدم ولائه أو كراهيته للسودان،
(‌ه) ادين فى السودان بجريمة تنطوى على عدم ولائه وكراهيته للسودان ،
(‌و) قبل انقضاء خمس سنوات من تاريخ تجنسه حكم عليه فى اى بلد بالسجن لمدة لاتقل عن سنة فى جريمة تتعلق بسلوك اخلاقى مشين ،
(2) يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية قبل أن يصدر قرارا بموجب أحكام البند (1) ان يقوم بإخطار الشخص المعني كتابة بالأسباب التي اقترح القرار من أجلها مع إخطاره أيضا بأنه يجوز له أن يقدم طلبا بإحالة الموضوع إلى لجنة تحقيق .
(3) إذا تقدم ذلك الشخص بطلبه وفقا لأحكام البند (2) قبل انقضاء ستة اشهر من تاريخ الإخطار ، فيجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يحيل الموضوع إلى لجنة تحقيق. 
لجنة التحقيق
012 (1) يشكل رئيس الجمهورية لجنة التحقيق برئاسة قاضي محكمة عامة ، على الأقل أو أي شخص آخر يشغل مثل ذلك المنصب ، لتتولى التحقيق في الموضوع المحال إليها من رئيس الجمهورية وفق أحكام المادة 11 (3) .
(2) يحق للشخص المقترح إصدار القرار في شأنه بموجب أحكام المادة 11(2) ، أن يحضر أمام لجنة التحقيق بشخصه أو أن ينيب عنه أحد المحامين أو وكيلا مفوضا. 
(3) يكون للجنة التحقيق كل السلطات المخولة للمحكمة الجنائية الأولى فيما يتعلق بالآتي :-
(‌أ) تكليف الشهود بالحضور وسماع أقوالهم بعد حلف اليمين أو الإعلان الصادق أو غير ذلك ، وإصدار تفويض بسماع الشهود في الخارج .
(‌ب) إصدار الأمر الملزم بتقديم المستندات .
(4) تتولى لجنة التحقيق ، عندما يحال إليها الموضوع ، التحقيق فيه على الوجه المقرر وتقدم تقريرها إلى رأس الدولة الذي يتعين عليه أن يصدر قراره وفقا لرأي اللجنة. 
تاريخ إسقاط الجنسية أو سحبها
013 يكون لقرار رئيس الجمهورية بإسقاط الجنسية السودانية أو سحبها أثره من التاريخ الذي يحدده هو ،ويفقد الشخص المعني الجنسية السودانية من ذلك التاريخ . 
أثر فقدان الجنسية السودانية
014 لا يترتب على إسقاط الجنسية الســودانية أو سحبها إعفاء من سقطت عنه أو سحبت منه أي التزام أو واجب فيما يتعلق بأي فعل أو شئ قام به أو أغفل القيام به قبل أن تسقط عنه أو تسحب منه تلك الجنسية.
أثر إسقاط الجنسية السودانية أو سحبها بالنسبة إلى القصر
015 إذا أسقطت عن الوالد المسئول عن قاصر الجنسية السودانية بموجب أحكام المادة (10) فلا يفقد ذلك القاصر جنسيته السـودانية إلا إذا كان أو اصبح ، تبعا لذلك ، من رعايا أية دولة غير السودان بموجب قوانين تلك الدولة .
نشر إسقاط الجنسية السودانية أو سحبها
016 ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية اسم وعنوان كل شخص أسقطت عنه الجنسية السودانية أو سحبت منه بموجب أحكام هذا القانون .
الفصل الخامس
أحكام عامة
الأبناء المولودون بعد وفاة والدهم
017 تفسر أي إشارة في هذا القانون إلى جنسية والد أي شخص أو صفه وقت ميلاد ولده ، المولود بعد وفاته ، على أنها إشارة إلى جنسية الوالد أو وصفه وقت وفاته ، فإذا كانت الوفاة قد حدثت قبل العمل بهذا القانون ، وحدث الميلاد بعـــد العمل به ، تعتبر جنسية الوالد المنطبقة عليه أو يعتبر وصفه في حالة وفاته بعد العمل بهذا القانون ، الجنسية المنطبقة عليه أو الوصف الذي كان يتصف به وقت وفاته .
العقوبــــــــــات
018 يعاقب بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا كل شخص :-
(‌أ) يقدم عمدا بيانا كاذبا أو إقرارا كاذبا في واقعة مادية ، أو 
(‌ب) يستعمل شهادة تجنس شخص آخر بدعوى أنه ذلك الشخص الآخر ، أو
(‌ج) يسمح لأي شخص آخر باستعمال شهادة تجنسه بقصد انتحال شخصيته مع علمه بذلك ، أو
(‌د) يغفل إعادة شهادة تجنسه متى طلبها الوزير بعد سحب جنسيته بموجب أحكام المادة (11)
سلطة إصدار اللوائح
019 يجوز للوزير أن يصدر اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون ، ومع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم، يجوز أن تتضمن تلك اللوائح المسائل الآتية :-
(‌أ) النماذج والسجلات .
(‌ب) تأدية يمين الولاء بموجب أحكام هذا القانون والطريقة التي يؤدى بها ويدون .
(‌ج) دفع الرسوم فيما يتعلق بأي تسجيل أو تقديم الإقرارات أو منح الشهادات المرخص بتقديمها أو منحها في هذا القانون ، وكذلك الرسوم التي تؤدي في حالة تأدية اليمين أو تدوينه .
(د) الإجراءات التي تتبعها لجنة التحقيق المشكلة بموجب أحكام المادة 12 .
صدر تحت توقيعي في اليوم التاسع والعشرين من شهر صفر سنة 1414هـ
المـــــــوافـــــــــــــــــــــــق اليــــــــوم الثالث من شهر مايو سنة 1994م  

الجدول
[ أنظر المادة 7 (2) ] 
صيغة يمين الولاء 
( أنا ………………………………………………….. أقســـم بالله العظيــــــــم ( أو أعلـــــن صـــــادقا ) بأن أكـــــن لدســــــتور الســـــودان صـــــــــادق إخلاصــــي وولائــــي وأن أراعـــــي بأمــانــــة قـــوانــــين الســودان وأقــــوم بواجبــــاتــــي كمــــواطـــــن ســــــودانـــــي )
*

----------

